# BFP!!! HOLY CRAP!!



## superp123

Tested this morning FMU at 11dpo and got a :bfp: It's faint but it's positive and I'm still in a fog! I'm scared but so excited I can't even tell ya! 
Symptoms: Sore boobs, areola large and pink pink pink, heartburn and a yearning for red meat!! 
Been passively trying for three years. Started charting two months ago, BBT, CM, CP, and OPK's. Don't give up ladies, it'll happen. God is so good! 
Lots of dust :dust::dust::dust: 
P
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2208.JPG
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 123


----------



## Samo

Wooooo!!! Congratulations! :D so happy for you!!! :happydance: see you in 1st tri!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Beltane

Congratulations dear! :)


----------



## wantababybump

Yay!! congratulations!! See you in first tri!! xo


----------



## miel

WOWWWW:rofl::rofl::rofl: i am sooooooooo happy!!!!
congratulations!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Capuru

So happy for you :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/01.gif


----------



## justme00

wonderful news!! gratz gratz gratz!


----------



## Tiffers

WOOHOOO!!!! :headspin: SO happy for you!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug::hug:


----------



## jolyn

He he - so happy to be posting on this board for you. Congrats again hun xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big congratulations!! xXx


----------



## Carley

Congratulations! When are you due January mama?


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/congratsmonkey.gif


----------



## nicola647

CONGRATULATIONS 

:hug: :hugs: :happydance: :headspin:

xxxxx


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations hun -you deserve one of your own!


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations hun!!
xxx


----------



## jocatolo

congratulations on ur :bfp:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations xxx


----------



## tinkerbell123

Thats fantastic hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::hug: xxxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Good morning to you (well it's morning here).

I was only thinking yesterday how lovely your avatar photo was and here you are declaring your wonderful news. It's a great way to start the day, reading about someone's success and I would like to wish you a very happy, healthy and enjoyable nine months. Every best wish and heartfelt congratulations :hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Awww hun thats fantastic news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## nemmie

congrats hunny


----------



## magicvw

COngrats!!!!! :hug:


----------



## maz

congratulation superp

have a happy and healthy nine months

xx


----------



## Michy

Congratulations that is brill news, see you in first tri!! xx


----------



## buttercup1980

congratulations


----------



## biteable

wayhey,im made up for you,congrats xx


----------



## hayley352

thats fantastic news...congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yaya

Sending you some more CONGRATS Super!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yaya xxx


----------



## superp123

:cry: I'm such a cry baby... You guys are so sweat :cry: Thank you so much. Lots of dust girlies :dust::dust::dust:
P


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance: congrats!
symptoms???


----------



## Phexia

Awww I got a little tear in my eye :) I'm so happy for you! I can't imagine trying for so long and then finally getting a bfp! congratulations! :hug:


----------



## buffycat

that is absolutely FANTSTIC news !

congratulations!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

congrats :bfp:


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations.:happydance::happydance::happydance: Here's hoping you have a happy and healthy 9mths.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## ladycampbell

CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: i wish you a happy and healthy 9 mos!


----------



## Chellebelle

:happydance: congratulations!! :D


----------



## Hoping

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!


----------



## lucy-moo

CONGRATS 
x


----------



## Lazy Leo

Oh wow!!! What fantastic news, I am so pleased for you. You deserve it for being a great aunt and after such a long wait. Huge, huge congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Annaspanna

Congratulations, here's to a happy pregnancy!! x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug:


----------

